
Riksbank Prize in Economic Sciences in Memory of Alfred Nobel awarded - DanielleMolloy
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45785222
======
DanielleMolloy
Also see:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobel_Memorial_Prize_in_Econom...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobel_Memorial_Prize_in_Economic_Sciences#Controversies_and_criticisms)

